# I have a question about this solo book I purchased



## antimony

Hello Everyone,
I created an account here to ask a question. I just bought the "Rubank Book of Clarinet Solos With Piano Accompaniment" intermediate level, from JWPepper http://www.jwpepper.com/5158126.item. When I received the book yesterday, it had the clarinet part on top of the piano part, and to 2 of the pieces the clarinet part was in a different key then the piano (what I expected) and on all of the other ones both the piano and the clarinet part were in the same key. At first I thought that I had missed the option to buy the solo book without the piano part, but that's the only book JWPepper lists and that's the only one I could find anywhere online. Did I screw up or am I missing something?

Thank you,
Antimony


----------



## Lunasong

It is usual for the clarinet solo part to be on its own copy. I think you are missing that copy and you should contact the supplier. When you purchase the "Book" you should get both that solo portfolio (it's commonly inserted inside the bound piano book) and the piano accompaniment with the solo part written above. The "part on top" is a reference and it does not really matter whether it is in concert or transposed pitch. 

After all, you and your accompanist cannot read off the same part and it's illegal to make a copy of it!

Welcome to the forum


----------



## antimony

See that's what I thought at first but I called JWPepper and they said that the book does not have any inserts and they are selling it like that for the clarinet players to read from. I guess I'll go look around some local music stores for the solo part.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Head_case

Linky no worky :?

Been ages since I played clarinet, but as far as I remember, there were over 10 pieces, and it was all for standard Bb clarinet. 

The book was very cheap years ago, so it shouldn't cost too much. When you say that the clarinet is in a different key, do you mean that the clarinet is in Bb, and the piano is in Fsharp or something? 

There was a solo part to it, but that might have changed with successive editions? For example - the Rubank Advanced Flute primer has no separate solo parts - everything is bound together. There is little in the way of piano scores for orchestral reduction in these too.


----------

